# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Bionic 3D Printed Hand with Muscle-like Wires for Movement

## Brian_Krassenstein

Researchers in Germany have used the logical choice of mimicking nature to create the most realistic 3D printed hand prosthetic to date. Not only is the form realistic, but the function is impressive as it works through bundles of electrically charged wires that contract with heat--and then revert once the charge has dissipated. Because the design does not require multiple sensors, the 3D printed structure is able to remain lightweight and more like a real hand.  More details on this 3D printed smart hand can be found here: http://3dprint.com/83603/smart-hands...ic-prosthetics


Let's hear your thoughts on this device.  Below is a picture of the hand:

----------


## Enclave Technologies Inc.

This idea is 15 years old at least.....credit where credit is due....

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US6379393.pdf

----------

